# Είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας: Τι δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών εκδίδω, πότε το κόβω, πώς το συμπληρώνω, πότε υπάρχει παρακράτηση φόρου;



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2011)

1. ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΜΕΝΑ
α. Γενικά περί δελτίων παροχής υπηρεσιών & διενεργούμενη παρακράτηση φόρου
β. Χρόνος έκδοσης των δελτίων παροχής υπηρεσιών
γ. Τρόπος έκδοσης των δελτίων παροχής υπηρεσιών
δ. Ειδικά θέματα Ι
ε. Ειδικά θέματα ΙΙ
στ. Ειδικά θέματα ΙΙΙ (_προσεχώς_)

2. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ
Το παρόν σημείωμα αναφέρεται στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, κι επομένως αφορά και τις υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης, διερμηνείας, υποτιτλισμού, επιμέλειας κ.τ.ό. (που πρωτίστως μας ενδιαφέρουν). Η λογική πίσω από την ένταξη κάποιας δραστηριότητας στα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα είναι, πέρα από την ανεξαρτησία, το να χαρακτηρίζονται οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες κυρίως από το πνευματικό και καλλιτεχνικό στοιχείο τους (οπότε σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 8 του Ν.2589/2000 οι πράξεις τού ελεύθερου επαγγελματία δεν συνιστούν παράδοση αγαθού). Ωστόσο, υπηρεσίες ελεύθερου επαγγελματία ενδέχεται να παρέχονται και από πρόσωπα που δεν είναι περιοριστικώς ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, αλλά γενικότερα επιτηδευματίες.

3. ΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ
α. Τι είναι «ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας»; Η καταγραφή των ελεύθερων επαγγελμάτων γίνεται στο Άρθρο 48 § 1 του Ν.2238/1994 (καθώς και σε διευκρινιστικές εγκυκλίους τής Διοίκησης), οπότε ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες νοούνται όσοι ασκούν το επάγγελμα του γιατρού, οδοντογιατρού, κτηνίατρου, φυσιοθεραπευτή, βιολόγου, ψυχολόγου, μαίας, δικηγόρου, δικολάβου, συμβολαιογράφου, άμισθου υποθηκοφύλακα, δικαστικού επιμελητή, αρχιτέκτονα, μηχανικού, τοπογράφου, χημικού, γεωπόνου, γεωλόγου, δασολόγου, ωκεανογράφου, σχεδιαστή, δημοσιογράφου, συγγραφέα, διερμηνέα, ξεναγού, μεταφραστή, καθηγητή, δασκάλου, καλλιτέχνη, γλύπτη ή ζωγράφου ή σκιτσογράφου ή χαράκτη, ηθοποιού, εκτελεστή μουσικών έργων ή μουσουργού, καλλιτεχνών των κέντρων διασκέδασης, χορευτή, χορογράφου, σκηνοθέτη, σκηνογράφου, ενδυματολόγου, διακοσμητή, οικονομολόγου, αναλυτή, προγραμματιστή, ερευνητή ή συμβούλου επιχειρήσεων, λογιστή ή φοροτέχνη, αναλογιστή, κοινωνιολόγου, κοινωνικού λειτουργού, εμπειρογνώμονα, ορκωτού λογιστή (Α 27607/1957 και Γνωμ. ΝΣΚ 348/1987), οποιασδήποτε παραϊατρικής ειδικότητας, μαλάκτη (μασέρ) (Κ 3825/1959), θεραπευτή κάλων, οστράκων, νυχιών κ.λπ. (ως παραϊατρικό επάγγελμα· βλ. Μ 262/1987), αναλογιστή ασφαλιστικών επιχειρήσεων (ΠΟΛ.127/1987), σχεδιαστή υφασμάτων (η μεταφορά του σχεδίου σε ύφασμα τρίτων με δικά του μέσα είναι εργασία φασόν· βλ. ΠΟΛ.298/1987), μεταφραστή γραπτού λόγου (Α 12367 ΠΟΛ.160/1973), κοινωνιολόγου (Δ 5725 ΠΟΛ.257/1971), ψυχολόγου - παιδοψυχολόγου (Ε 11990 ΠΟΛ.132/1983) και βιολόγου, γεωλόγου, ωκεανογράφου (Α 9553/1984).
β. Τι είναι «επιτηδευματίας»; Ο ορισμός δίνεται στο σημείο όπου ο Κώδικας Βιβλίων & Στοιχείων (Π.Δ.186/1992· εφεξής ΚΒΣ) αναφέρει τους υπόχρεους σε τήρηση βιβλίων και στοιχείων (Άρθρο 2 § 1 ΚΒΣ): Επιτηδευματίας λοιπόν είναι κάθε ημεδαπό ή αλλοδαπό φυσικό ή νομικό πρόσωπο ή κοινωνία του Αστικού Κώδικα, που ασκεί δραστηριότητα στην ελληνική επικράτεια και αποβλέπει στην απόκτηση εισοδήματος από εμπορική ή βιομηχανική ή βιοτεχνική ή γεωργική επιχείρηση ή από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα ή από οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση, καθώς και οι αστικές κερδοσκοπικές ή μη εταιρείες. Για τους αλλοδαπούς αρκεί η ύπαρξη πραγματικής - φυσικής επαγγελματικής εγκατάστασης στην ελληνική επικράτεια (κι ας μην είναι μόνιμη). Στο Άρθρο 2 ΚΒΣ γίνεται αναφορά και όλων των εξαιρέσεων (δηλ. πότε ένα πρόσωπο δεν θεωρείται επιτηδευματίας), καθώς και των προβλέψεων για κοινοπραξίες επιτηδευματιών, αλλοδαπά πρόσωπα χωρίς εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα, το Δημόσιο, τα Νομικά Πρόσωπα μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα κ.ά.

4. ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑ (ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ)
α. Όταν ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας απασχολείται ατομικά (είτε με ένα μόνον ελευθέριο επάγγελμα όπως αυτά αναφέρονται στην § 3.α ανωτέρω είτε με περισσότερα — όπως π.χ. δικηγόρος ή καθηγητής που κάνει και μεταφράσεις), τότε το δελτίο που εκδίδει για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών του είναι η Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ). Η ΑΠΥ έχει κωδικό στοιχείου 174 στο Taxis (εμφαίνεται όταν κάνετε τη σχετική θεώρηση στοιχείου στο Τμήμα ΚΒΣ τής ΔΟΥ σας), και προβλέπεται από το Άρθρο 13 § 1-3 ΚΒΣ.
β. Το Άρθρο 58 § 1 του Ν.2238/1994 (όπως ισχύει σήμερα) προβλέπει να διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου 20% στο εισόδημα από αμοιβές ελευθερίων επαγγελμάτων, όταν το καθαρό ποσό (χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ) της συναλλαγής υπερβαίνει τα τριακόσια ευρώ (300€). Η υποχρέωση για τη διενέργεια της παρακράτησης και την απόδοση του παρακρατηθέντος φόρου βαρύνει τον λήπτη των υπηρεσιών, ωστόσο καθότι το δελτίο εκδίδεται από τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία, εκείνος οφείλει να φροντίσει αυτή να αναγραφεί με τον δέοντα τρόπο. Το αναφερόμενο ποσοστό (20%) είναι το ελάχιστο που αναφέρει ο Νόμος, και ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μπορεί να ζητήσει να παρακρατηθεί φόρος με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή (Άρθρο 58 § 2 του Ν.2238/1994). Παρακράτηση φόρου δεν γίνεται όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών ελεύθερου επαγγελματία είναι ιδιώτης (Άρθρο 58 § 1 του Ν.2238/1994) ή όταν δεν έχει μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα (1068379/1 0383/Β0012/24.6.1996), καθώς και για καθαρό ποσό συναλλαγής μέχρι 300€.

5. ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΥΜΑΤΙΑ
α. Μια ατομική επιχείρηση επιτηδευματία μπορεί να παρέχει διάφορες υπηρεσίες ή να έχει μικτή δραστηριότητα (δηλ. πώληση αγαθών και παροχή υπηρεσιών) και μόνον εν μέρει να παρέχονται υπηρεσίες ελεύθερου επαγγελματία (αυτές δηλαδή που αναφέρονται στην § 3.α ανωτέρω)· φερειπείν μπορεί ένας επιτηδευματίας να είναι βιβλιοπώλης και μεταφραστής (μικτή δραστηριότητα) — ή μπορεί να είναι ιδιοκτήτης φροντιστηρίου και υποτιτλιστής (παροχή υπηρεσιών μη αποκλειστικώς ελεύθερου επαγγελματία).
β. Ο επιτηδευματίας τής προηγούμενης παραγράφου εκδίδει για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών του Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ) προς ιδιώτες και Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΤΠΥ) όταν ο πελάτης είναι επιτηδευματίας ή άλλο πρόσωπο του Άρθρου 2 § 3-4 ΚΒΣ (δηλ. το Δημόσιο, ημεδαπό ή αλλοδαπό νομικό πρόσωπο ή επιτροπή ή ένωση προσώπων μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, αλλοδαπό νομικό πρόσωπο που δεν έχει εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα και αποκτά κυριότητα ή άλλο εμπράγματο δικαίωμα επί ακινήτου στην ημεδαπή, ξένη αποστολή, διεθνής οργανισμός, ή τέλος αγρότης ή αγροτική εκμετάλλευση των Άρθρων 41-42 του Ν.2859/2000), καθώς και οποιοδήποτε παρέχει υπηρεσίες εκτός χώρας. Το ΤΠΥ έχει κωδικό στοιχείου 162 στο Taxis (εμφαίνεται όταν κάνετε τη σχετική θεώρηση στοιχείου στο Τμήμα ΚΒΣ τής ΔΟΥ σας), και προβλέπεται από το Άρθρο 12 ΚΒΣ.
γ. Ειδικά για συναλλαγές ύψους μέχρι πενήντα ευρώ (50€), και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται αποδεκτό από τον επιτηδευματία λήπτη τής υπηρεσίας, μπορεί στη θέση τού ΤΠΥ να εκδοθεί ΑΠΥ (Άρθρο 12 § 16 ΚΒΣ).
δ. Στις ΑΠΥ που εκδίδει ένας επιτηδευματίας όταν παρέχει υπηρεσίες οι οποίες συνιστούν εισόδημα από ελεύθερο επάγγελμα δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου, επειδή ή ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών θα είναι ιδιώτης ή το καθαρό ποσό θα είναι μέχρι 50€ (άρα κάτω από το όριο των 300€ για την παρακράτηση).
ε. Στα ΤΠΥ που εκδίδει ένας επιτηδευματίας όταν παρέχει υπηρεσίες οι οποίες συνιστούν εισόδημα από ελεύθερο επάγγελμα διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου 20%, όταν το καθαρό ποσό (χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ) της συναλλαγής υπερβαίνει τα τριακόσια ευρώ (300€). Η υποχρέωση για τη διενέργεια της παρακράτησης και την απόδοση του παρακρατηθέντος φόρου βαρύνει τον λήπτη των υπηρεσιών, ωστόσο καθότι το δελτίο εκδίδεται από τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία, εκείνος οφείλει να φροντίσει αυτή να αναγραφεί με τον δέοντα τρόπο. Το αναφερόμενο ποσοστό (20%) είναι το ελάχιστο που αναφέρει ο Νόμος, και ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας μπορεί να ζητήσει να παρακρατηθεί φόρος με μεγαλύτερο συντελεστή (Άρθρο 58 § 2 του Ν.2238/1994). Παρακράτηση φόρου δεν γίνεται όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών ελεύθερου επαγγελματία δεν έχει μόνιμη εγκατάσταση στην Ελλάδα (1068379/1 0383/Β0012/24.6.1996), καθώς και για καθαρό ποσό συναλλαγής μέχρι 300€.
στ. Είναι σημαντικό να επισημάνουμε πως ορισμένες κατηγορίες επιτηδευματιών δεν εκδίδουν σε καμία περίπτωση ΤΠΥ, ακόμη και όταν παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους προς επιτηδευματίες κλπ. Τέτοιες χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις είναι λ.χ. οι δικηγορικές εταιρείες τού Άρθρου 45 του Π.Δ.518/1989 και οι επιτηδευματίες που τηρούν πρόσθετα βιβλία τού Άρθρου 10 ΚΒΣ. Οι ΑΠΥ που εκδίδονται από τους εν λόγω επιτηδευματίες όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι επιτηδευματίας επέχουν θέση τιμολογίου, περιλαμβάνονται στις συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών και είναι δυνατή η έκδοση πιστωτικού τιμολογίου για αυτές. Ωστόσο, επειδή μας ενδιαφέρουν κατά κύριο λόγο οι σχετικές με τη μετάφραση δραστηριότητες —κι αυτές δεν άπτονται τέτοιων περιπτώσεων, δηλ. με πρόσθετα βιβλία κλπ—, δεν θα επεκταθούμε αναλυτικά. Άλλωστε η κατ' αποκλειστικότητα έκδοση ΑΠΥ προς όλους ανεξαιρέτως τους λήπτες των υπηρεσιών χαρακτηρίζει και τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία που επιχειρεί ατομικά (βλ. § 4 ανωτέρω) και οι μεταξύ των δύο περιπώσεων διαφορές εντοπίζονται σε θέματα όπως η θεώρηση κ.ά.

6. ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ (ΟΜΟΡΡΥΘΜΗ Ή ΑΠΛΗ ΕΤΕΡΟΡΡΥΘΜΗ)
α. Όταν η παροχή υπηρεσίας που συνιστά ελεύθερο επάγγελμα γίνεται από προσωπική εταιρεία (ΟΕ ή ΕΕ), τότε το δελτίο που εκδίδεται για την εν λόγω παροχή είναι το Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΤΠΥ) όταν ο πελάτης είναι επιτηδευματίας ή άλλο πρόσωπο του Άρθρου 2 § 3-4 ΚΒΣ (βλ. § 5.β ανωτέρω), και η Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ) όταν ο πελάτης είναι ιδιώτης. Ειδικά για συναλλαγές ύψους μέχρι πενήντα ευρώ (50€), και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται αποδεκτό από τον επιτηδευματία λήπτη τής υπηρεσίας, μπορεί στη θέση τού ΤΠΥ να εκδοθεί ΑΠΥ (Άρθρο 12 § 16 ΚΒΣ).
β. Όταν καταβάλλονται αμοιβές σε προσωπική εταιρεία (ΟΕ ή ΕΕ) της οποίας αντικείμενο εργασιών αποτελεί η άσκηση ελευθερίου επαγγέλματος διά των μελών της, πρέπει να παρακρατείται φόρος 20% για συναλλαγές άνω των 300€ (ΣτΕ 2662/1970 και ΠΟΛ.321/1970), οπότε βλ. § 5.ε ανωτέρω για αναλογική εφαρμογή. Αντίθετα, όταν καταβάλλονται αμοιβές σε ΟΕ ή ΕΕ που παρέχει υπηρεσίες οι οποίες ανάγονται σε ελεύθερο επάγγελμα μέσω προσώπων που δεν είναι εταίροι της, τότε δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου στα σχετικά δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών. Για παράδειγμα, έστω μεταφραστική ομόρρυθμη εταιρεία με δύο εταίρους μεταφραστές: Όταν η ΟΕ αυτή παρέχει υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης μέσω των εταίρων της τότε διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου (ενν. για συναλλαγές άνω των 300€), ενώ όταν παρέχει υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης μέσω π.χ. εξωτερικών συνεργατών (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μεταφραστών, οι οποίοι εκδίδουν τα σχετικά παραστατικά) τότε δεν διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου (ενν. δεν παρακρατείται φόρος στο συγκεκριμένο ΤΠΥ τής ΟΕ — διότι στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών των μεταφραστών προς την ΟΕ θα γίνει κανονικά παρακράτηση φόρου). Έστω επίσης ετερόρρυθμη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού με ομόρρυθμο εταίρο υποτιτλιστή και χρηματοδότη (ετερόρρυθμο εταίρο) τη σύζυγό του: Όταν η ΕΕ αυτή παρέχει υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού μέσω του υποτιτλιστή εταίρου της τότε διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου (ενν. για συναλλαγές άνω των 300€), ενώ όταν παρέχει υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού μέσω π.χ. έμμισθων υπαλλήλων (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υποτιτλιστών, οι οποίοι θα πρέπει όντως να απασχολούνται πραγματικά στην εν λόγω ΕΕ με εξαρτημένη σχέση εργασίας) τότε δεν διενεργείται παρακράτηση φόρου. Τέλος, έστω ομόρρυθμη εταιρεία που διατηρεί γραφείο διερμηνείας και της οποίας κανένας εταίρος δεν είναι διερμηνέας, οπότε χρησιμοποιεί τρίτα πρόσωπα για την παροχή των υπηρεσιών της: Κι εδώ, εφόσον τεκμαίρονται τα πραγματικά περιστατικά και μπορούν να επιβεβαιωθούν από τις ελεγκτικές αρχές, το εισόδημα της εν λόγω ΟΕ που προκύπτει από αυτές τις υπηρεσίες δεν θεωρείται Ζ' πηγής (δηλ. από ελευθέριο επάγγελμα), κι επομένως δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου.

7. ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΥΧΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ (ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ Ή ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ)
α. Όταν η παροχή υπηρεσίας που συνιστά ελεύθερο επάγγελμα γίνεται από κεφαλαιουχική εταιρεία (ΕΠΕ ή ΑΕ), τότε το δελτίο που εκδίδεται για την εν λόγω παροχή είναι το Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΤΠΥ) όταν ο πελάτης είναι επιτηδευματίας ή άλλο πρόσωπο του Άρθρου 2 § 3-4 ΚΒΣ (βλ. § 5.β ανωτέρω), και η Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ) όταν ο πελάτης είναι ιδιώτης. Ειδικά για συναλλαγές ύψους μέχρι πενήντα ευρώ (50€), και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται αποδεκτό από τον επιτηδευματία λήπτη τής υπηρεσίας, μπορεί στη θέση τού ΤΠΥ να εκδοθεί ΑΠΥ (Άρθρο 12 § 16 ΚΒΣ).
β. Επειδή με βάση το τυπικό σύστημα είναι έμποροι και η ΑΕ (Άρθρο 1 του Ν.2190/1920) και η ΕΠΕ (Άρθρο 3 § 1 του Ν.3190/1955), τότε ακόμη και όταν παρέχουν υπηρεσίες κατηγορίας ελεύθερου επαγγελματία το εισόδημά τους σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρείται Δ' πηγής (δηλ. από εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις), και επομένως δεν γίνεται παρακράτηση φόρου στα εκδιδόμενα από αυτές δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών (Γνωμ. ΝΣΚ 251/1986 και Ν 901 ΠΟΛ.240/1986).
γ. Επειδή οι ΑΕ και ΕΠΕ υποχρεούνται από τον Νόμο να τηρούν βιβλία Γ' κατηγορίας τού ΚΒΣ, έχουν υποχρέωση στα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών που εκδίδουν να αναγράφουν «Επί πιστώσει» όποτε παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους με πίστωση. Η ίδια υποχρέωση αφορά και όλους αυτούς που τηρούν βιβλία Γ' κατηγορίας, ασχέτως εταιρικής υπόστασης.

8. ΣΥΝΤΑΞΙΟΥΧΟΣ Ή ΠΡΩΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΑΣ
α. Εάν ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί ή έχει διακόψει την άσκηση του ελευθέριου επαγγέλματος τότε, για τις υπηρεσίες που είχε παράσχει ενόσω ήταν ακόμη ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας και για τις οποίες δεν είχε εκδοθεί σχετικό παραστατικό, εκδίδεται Απόδειξη Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης τού Άρθρου 15 ΚΒΣ όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι επιτηδευματίας, το Δημόσιο ή εν γένει πρόσωπο του Άρθρου 2 § 3 του ΚΒΣ (Ερμ.Εγκ.3/1992 §15.9· βλ. 1100203/845/0015/22.11.2006), και δεν εκδίδεται φορολογικό στοιχείο (αλλά οποιοδήποτε παραστατικό απόδειξης της συναλλαγής, όπως π.χ. απόδειξη είσπραξης) όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι ιδιώτης (1099784/739/0015/22.3.2006). Τονίζεται ότι αυτό αφορά αποκλειστικά υπηρεσίες που είχαν παρασχεθεί προτού ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας συνταξιοδοτηθεί ή κάνει διακοπή εργασιών. Τέλος σημειώνεται ότι η διακοπή από επιτηδευματία εργασίας που αποτελεί ελευθέριο επάγγελμα δεν εμπίπτει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εάν αυτός συνεχίζει να παραμένει επιτηδευματίας από άλλη αιτία.
β. Όταν πρόκειται για καταβολή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων βάσει του Ν.2121/1993 για έργο το οποίο είχε παραχθεί ενόσω ο δικαιούχος ήταν ακόμη ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, και τώρα ή έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί ή έχει κάνει διακοπή εργασιών, τότε ο υπόχρεος για την καταβολή αυτών των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων οφείλει να εκδώσει Απόδειξη Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης τού Άρθρου 15 ΚΒΣ (1059946/470/0015/9.8.2006).
γ. Επισημαίνεται ότι στην Απόδειξη Επαγγελματικής Δαπάνης τού Άρθρου 15 ΚΒΣ γίνεται πάντα παρακράτηση φόρου 20%, ανεξαρτήτως του ύψους τού καθαρού ποσού.

9. ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ
α. Το παρόν σημείωμα έχει σκοπό αμιγώς επικουρικά συμβουλευτικό και επ' ουδενί δεν υποκαθιστά τις υπηρεσίες ενός καλού και καταρτισμένου λογιστή, τις οποίες οφείλετε πάντα να επιζητάτε και να τις διασφαλίζετε (ακόμη και προτού καν ξεκινήσετε τη δραστηριοποίησή σας με την ιδιότητα του ελεύθερου επαγγελματία).
β. Η φορολογική νομοθεσία αλλάζει συχνά — και ακόμη συχνότερα τυγχάνει διευκρινίσεων μέσω εγκυκλίων τής Διοίκησης. Στόχος μας είναι το να παραμένει το παρόν σημείωμα διαρκώς ενημερωμένο με το τι ισχύει κάθε φορά, ωστόσο δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτό θα μπορούμε να το εγγυηθούμε — γι' αυτό άλλωστε και δεν το εγγυώμαστε.
γ. Όσο και να βαυκαλιζόμαστε με την ιδέα ότι το παρόν σημείωμα είναι ορθό και πλήρες, η πράξη και ο νόμος τού Μέρφι μάς έχουν δείξει πως κάτι τέτοιο δεν είναι πάντα αληθές. Εάν εντοπίσετε κάποιο λάθος, στείλτε μου ΡΜ. Και αν κάπου βρίσκετε να μην σας καλύπτει, απλώς ρωτήστε στο φόρουμ (ή τον λογιστή σας, βλ. § 9.α ανωτέρω).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2011)

*Πότε εκδίδεται το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών;*

10. ΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ 01/01/2011
α. Από 1/1/2011 ο χρόνος έκδοσης των δελτίων παροχής υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ και ΤΠΥ) είναι κατά τον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης της παροχής, εκτός των περιπτώσεων όπου ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι το Δημόσιο ή ΝΠΔΔ (ΠΟΛ.1091/2010). Πλέον ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας υποχρεούται να εκδώσει το προσήκον δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών ανεξαρτήτως εάν έχει εισπράξει ή όχι τη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή (πρόβλεψη η οποία ήδη ίσχυε για όλους τους υπόλοιπους επιτηδευματίες).
β. Για δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών προς το Δημόσιο ή ΝΠΔΔ ο χρόνος έκδοσης είναι όταν διενεργείται η επαγγελματική είσπραξη, χωρίς περιορισμούς αναφορικά με τη διαχειριστική χρήση.
γ. Όταν η παροχή υπηρεσίας διαρκεί, τότε το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών εκδίδεται κατά τον χρόνο που καθίσταται απαιτητό μέρος της αμοιβής, για το μέρος αυτό και για τη συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία που παρασχέθηκε. Ωστόσο αυτή η πρόβλεψη δεν έχει σκοπό να αποσυνδέσει την τιμολόγηση από τα πραγματικά στοιχεία που αφορούν τις παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες (δηλ. να γίνεται σαλαμοποίηση του καθαρού ποσού προκειμένου να αποφεύγεται φερειπείν η παρακράτηση φόρου).
δ. Είναι δυνατή η έκδοση δελτίου παροχής υπηρεσίας σε χρόνο προγενέστερο της ολοκλήρωσής της, εντός της ίδιας πάντα διαχειριστικής περιόδου, όταν η παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία είναι βεβαία και εκκαθαρισμένη.
ε. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως (πλην Δημοσίου και ΝΠΔΔ), το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί πέραν της διαχειριστικής περιόδου μέσα στην οποία παρασχέθηκε η υπηρεσία.

11. ΤΙ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΣΧΕΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ 31/12/2010
α. Για υπηρεσίες που έχουν παρασχεθεί από ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες πριν από την έναρξη ισχύος των διατάξεων της § 10 ανωτέρω (δηλ. έως 31/12/2010) και δεν έχουν εισπραχθεί οι αντίστοιχες αμοιβές, οι σχετικές ΑΠΥ εκδίδονται με την είσπραξή τους (Άρθρο 92 § 1.ιβ του Ν.3842/2010).
β. Όταν μια υπηρεσία άρχισε να παρέχεται πριν από τις 31/12/2010 και συνεχίζει να παρέχεται και μετά την 1/1/2011, τότε χωρίζεται σε δύο μέρη τα οποία διέπονται από τις προβλέψεις που αντιστοιχούν σε καθένα από τα δύο χρονικά διαστήματα: Για την αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί στην υπηρεσία που παρασχέθηκε μέχρι και 31/12/2010 η ΑΠΥ θα εκδοθεί όταν εισπραχθεί, ενώ για την αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί στην υπηρεσία που παρασχέθηκε από 1/1/2011 η ΑΠΥ θα εκδοθεί με την ολοκλήρωση της παρασχεθείσας υπηρεσίας, ανεξάρτητα από το εάν εισπράχθηκε ή όχι.

12. ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ
α1. Έστω υποτιτλιστής που συμφωνεί με εταιρεία στις 2/11 να παρέχει υπηρεσίες υποτιτλισμού για επεισόδια τηλεοπτικής σειράς επί τέσσερις μήνες (συνολικά 16 επεισόδια), για τα οποία θα αμειφθεί απολογιστικά με βάση τα λεπτά διάρκειάς τους. Στις 31/12 θα πρέπει να υπολογίσει την αμοιβή που αντιστοιχεί στα επεισόδια που έχει ήδη παραδώσει και να εκδώσει την αντίστοιχη ΑΠΥ, διότι τότε λήγει η τρέχουσα διαχειριστική περίοδος και δεν θα μπορεί να εκδώσει δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών την επόμενη χρονιά για υπηρεσίες που παρέσχε την προηγούμενη. Στις 2/3 του επόμενου χρόνου εκδίδει και την ΑΠΥ που αντιστοιχεί στις υπηρεσίες του της άλλης χρονιάς.
α2. Αν στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα η έναρξη παροχής τής υπηρεσίας δεν έγινε οποιοδήποτε τυχαίο έτος, αλλά συγκεκριμένα στις 2/11/2010 (και έληξε στις 2/3/2011), τότε ο υποτιτλιστής θα εκδώσει την ΑΠΥ που αντιστοιχεί στις υπηρεσίες που παρέσχε από 1/1-2/3/2011 στις 2/3/2011 (δηλ. με την ολοκλήρωσή τους), ενώ την ΑΠΥ που αντιστοιχεί στις υπηρεσίες που παρέσχε από 2/11-31/12/2010 όποτε εισπράξει το αντίστοιχο ποσό (ανεξαρτήτως του πότε θα γίνει αυτό).
α3. Αν στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών ήταν ΝΠΔΔ, τότε η ΑΠΥ για το συνολικό ποσό θα έπρεπε να εκδοθεί κατά τον χρόνο είσπραξης της αμοιβής.
β. Έστω μεταφραστής που συμφωνεί με εκδοτικό οίκο να μεταφράζει κάθε μήνα άρθρα έκτασης περίπου 10.000 λέξεων μηνιαίως ενός ξένου επιστημονικού περιοδικού προς 0,09€/λέξη. Με κάθε μηνιαία παράδοση του μεταφρασμένου υλικού ο εν λόγω μεταφραστής εκδίδει ΑΠΥ καθαρού ποσού 900€ (μείον την παρακράτηση φόρου και συν τον ΦΠΑ), ασχέτως εάν εισπράττει το αντίστοιχο ποσό ή όχι.
γ. Έστω διερμηνέας που ανέλαβε να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του κατά τη διάρκεια διεθνούς συνεδρίου το οποίο διοργάνωσε το ΥΠΕΘΑ τον Αύγουστο του 2011. Ωστόσο για να εισπράξει την αμοιβή του προαπαιτείται εκκαθάρισή της από την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία ελέγχου δαπανών του Δημοσίου, γεγονός που συμβαίνει τον Μάιο του 2012. Επομένως ο εν λόγω διερμηνέας θα εκδώσει τη σχετική ΑΠΥ τον Μάιο του 2012, διότι η ΑΠΥ προς το Δημόσιο εκδίδεται με την είσπραξή της.
δ. Έστω επιμελητής που αναλαμβάνει την επιμέλεια εγκυκλοπαιδικού κειμένου, τη διόρθωση των αντίστοιχων τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων και τον πραγματολογικό έλεγχο (fact checking) των περιεχομένων του. Για τις υπηρεσίες του αυτές συμφωνεί να αμειφθεί συνολικά με ενιαία αμοιβή 2200€. Μόλις ο εν λόγω επιμελητής παραδώσει το επιμελημένο κείμενο, θα πρέπει να εκδώσει την ΑΠΥ με το ποσό τουλάχιστον που αναλογεί στις παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες (επιμέλειας και πραγματολογικού ελέγχου), δεδομένου ότι αυτές είναι φορολογικά διακριτές και αυτοτελείς υπηρεσίες σε σχέση με τις υπηρεσίες διόρθωσης των τυπογραφικών δοκιμίων, και επομένως η τιμολόγησή τους πραγματοποιείται στον χρόνο παράδοσης της καθεμιάς τους. Εάν δε ο πραγματολογικός έλεγχος διενεργήθηκε από τον εν λόγω επιμελητή στο πρωτότυπο κείμενο (δηλ. προτού παραλάβει τη μετάφραση και αρχίσει την επιμέλειά του), τότε και οι τρεις υπηρεσίες που παρέσχε είναι διακριτές και φορολογικά αυτοτελείς, οπότε θα πρέπει να εκδώσει τρεις επιμέρους ΑΠΥ (μία με κάθε παράδοση). Εάν ο εν λόγω επιμελητής παραδίδει τμηματικά το προϊόν τής επιμέλειάς του (λ.χ. διαφορετικούς τόμους εγκυκλοπαίδειας), τότε εκδίδεται στον ίδιο χρόνο με την παράδοση του μέρους τής επιμέλειας η ΑΠΥ που αναλογεί στο συμφωνηθέν τίμημα, δεδομένου ότι ολοκληρώνεται μέρος της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Εάν η παροχή των υπηρεσιών του καλύπτει δύο διαφορετικές διαχειριστικές χρήσεις, τότε στη λήξη τής πρώτης από αυτές τιμολογεί ό,τι έχει παραδώσει μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή. Εάν οι δύο αυτές χρήσεις, όμως, είναι συγκεκριμένα το 2010 και το 2011, τότε η τιμολόγηση για τις παρασχεθείσες εντός του 2010 υπηρεσίες θα γίνουν κατά τη στιγμή τής είσπραξης της αντίστοιχης αμοιβής — ενώ εκείνες του 2011 με την ολοκλήρωσή τους, είτε συνολικά είτε τμηματικά (ανάλογα με το εάν αποτελούν διακριτά αντικείμενα ή/και τμηματικές παραδόσεις).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2011)

*Πώς συμπληρώνω σωστά ένα δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών;*

13. ΤΥΠΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗΣ & ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ
α. Τα έντυπα παροχής υπηρεσιών τα οποία διατίθενται στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν σε λίγο-πολύ τυποποιημένες μορφές· συνήθως οι κωδικοί που έχει δώσει στα προϊόντα της η Τυποτράστ (για χειρογραφική έκδοση) λειτουργούν και ως κώδικας επικοινωνίας για να συνεννοούμαστε μέσα στην αγορά, ακόμη και αν τελικά τα έντυπα που θα προμηθευτούμε είναι άλλου κατασκευαστή. Για λόγους πρωτίστως πρακτικούς, λοιπόν, σε αυτούς τους κωδικούς θα αναφερόμαστε κι εμείς, παρόλο που η αναφορά αυτή γίνεται εντελώς ενδεικτικά και δεν αποτελεί σύσταση συγκεκριμένης αγοράς.
β. Χειρογραφική ή μηχανογραφική έκδοση; Οι περισσότεροι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες τείνουν να προσπερνούν το συγκεκριμένο δίλημμα σαν να μην υφίσταται καν (προχωρώντας με βάση την προφανή απάντηση: χειρογραφική), και κάθονται να προβληματιστούν μόνον σε περιπτώσεις σύστασης εταιρικής οντότητας ή όταν το επιτήδευμά τους συνδυάζει και πώληση αγαθών. Το βασικότερο συν τής μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης είναι πως δεν απαιτείται να επισκέπτεται ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας τη ΔΟΥ προκειμένου να προβαίνει σε θεώρηση νέων μπλοκ, ενώ το κύριο μείον είναι το κόστος (υπολογίστε περί τα 600€ για απόκτηση του ΕΑΦΔΣΣ — η εκτύπωση μπορεί να γίνει από προγράμματα που ήδη διαθέτει ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας, όπως από Word, Excel, Acrobat, Open Office).
γ. Διπλότυπο ή τριπλότυπο έντυπο; Τα διπλότυπα έντυπα έχουν χαμηλότερο κόστος, ενώ από την άλλη τα τριπλότυπα επιτρέπουν ευκολότερη αναζήτηση σε παλιότερες ημερομηνίες ή άλλες χρήσεις, καθότι αρχειοθετείτε τα ροζ φύλλα σε κλασέρ και δεν χρειάζεται να παλεύετε με στοίβες από στελέχη. Τα τριπλότυπα είναι βολικά και για να κάνει την αναγκαία ενημέρωση των βιβλίων σας ο λογιστής σας (του αφήνετε τα ροζ κινητά φύλλα, ενώ εσείς κρατάτε το μπλοκάκι για να μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να εκδίδετε παραστατικά).
δ. Έντυπο με καρμπόν ή αυτογραφικό; Παρότι έχει πλέον φτάσει να θεωρείται αυτονόητη η απάντηση στο εν λόγω ερώτημα (δηλ. αυτογραφικό), μην ξεχνάτε ότι τα έντυπα με καρμπόν είναι περίπου 40% φθηνότερα. Επίσης ο τυπικός ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που μας απασχολεί εδώ, κατά κανόνα δεν τρέχει σε εξωτερικούς χώρους για να φοβάται μην χάσει το καρμπόν του — αλλά συμπληρώνει και κόβει το δελτίο παροχής σε περιβάλλον γραφείου.
ε1. Οι κωδικοί των εντύπων ΑΠΥ (Αποδείξεις Παροχής Υπηρεσιών) είναι οι 36, 36Α, 37, 38, 39, 235Α, 236, 236Α, 236Γ, 237, 237Α, 237Β, 237Γ, 238, 239, 240, 241, 264Α, 266Α, 352Β, 352Γ. Οι διψήφιοι κωδικοί αντιστοιχούν σε έντυπα που χρειάζονται καρμπόν, ενώ οι τριψήφιοι σε αυτογραφικά. Επίσης κατά κανόνα όταν το διπλότυπο έντυπο έχει κωδικό Ν, τότε το τριπλότυπο έχει κωδικό Ν+1. Αρχικά προσπερνάμε τα έντυπα ειδικής χρήσης (36Α, 236Α & 236Γ για υπηρεσίες που απαλλάσσονται ΦΠΑ —π.χ. ορισμένες υπηρεσίες κοινωνικής πρόνοιας—, 235Α για ξενοδοχεία, 237Α-Β-Γ για δικηγόρους, 264Α για επιτηδευματίες που παραδίδουν και υλικά μαζί με την παροχή τής υπηρεσίας τους —π.χ. κάποιος που παραδίδει και εγκαθιστά φωτοβολταϊκά— και 352Β-Γ για ελαιοτριβεία), οπότε μένουμε στα έντυπα που αφορούν καθαρά ΑΠΥ για τις συνήθεις υπηρεσίες ενός μεταφραστή και των ομοίων του: 36, 37, 38, 39, 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241.
ε2. Τα προαναφερθέντα έντυπα ΑΠΥ χωρίζονται σε δύο μεγέθη: 10Χ19 (περίπου το 1/3 τού Α4) και 19Χ20 (περίπου τα 2/3 τού Α4). Για την ακρίβεια, όλα πλην των κωδικών 238 & 239 είναι μικρού μεγέθους (10Χ19). Το 236 είναι η αυτογραφική έκδοση του 36, και τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια είναι: 237 <- 37, 240 <- 38, 241 <- 39. Τα ζεύγη διπλότυπο/τριπλότυπο (με ίδιο ακριβώς περιεχόμενο) είναι: 36/37, 38/39, 236/237, 238/239, 240/241 (οι άρτιοι κωδικοί διπλότυπα, οι περιττοί τριπλότυπα).
ε3. Η διαδικασία επιλογής γίνεται πανεύκολη μόλις κάποιος δει ένα μικρού μεγέθους έντυπο ΑΠΥ: Πρώτον και κύριον, τα έντυπα στο 10Χ19 αναγράφουν επάνω «Έλαβα από» ή «Έλαβε ο» — οπότε τώρα πλέον με τη νέα ρύθμιση περί χρόνου έκδοσης, που έχει πια γίνει επιτακτική η αναγραφή «Επί πιστώσει» για να είναι καλυμμένος ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που δεν εξοφλείται με την έκδοση της ΑΠΥ, είναι κατ' ουσίαν άχρηστα. Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα στο μέγεθος 10Χ19 είναι ότι είναι τόσο μικρό που δεν επιτρέπει επαρκή ανάλυση ή σαφή αναγραφή τού παρακρατηθέντος φόρου. Επομένως μονόδρομος είναι το μέγεθος 19Χ20 και τα έντυπα 238 (διπλότυπο) ή 239 (τριπλότυπο), τα οποία έχουν και πρόβλεψη για αναγραφή τού τρόπου πληρωμής, και άνετο χώρο για ανάλυση των παρασχεθεισών υπηρεσιών, και πρόβλεψη για αναγραφή πραγμάτων πέραν του ΦΠΑ (π.χ. παρακράτηση φόρου, παρεχόμενη έκπτωση, τυχόν κρατήσεις). Εάν δε στο χαρτοπωλείο δείτε τα συγκεκριμένα έντυπα να αναφέρονται «για συνεργεία», αγνοήστε το — είναι μια χαρά για όλους τους επιτηδευματίες.
στ. Οι κωδικοί των εντύπων ΤΠΥ (Τιμολόγια Παροχής Υπηρεσιών) είναι οι 85, 266Α, 266Β, 283, 285, 286. Αρχικά προσπερνάμε τα έντυπα ειδικής χρήσης (266Α-Β για επιτηδευματίες που παραδίδουν και υλικά μαζί με την παροχή τής υπηρεσίας τους), και μένουμε στα έντυπα που αφορούν καθαρά ΤΠΥ για τις συνήθεις υπηρεσίες μιας μεταφραστικής εταιρείας: 85, 283, 285, 286. Το 283 είναι ένα σπανιότατο αυτογραφικό τριπλότυπο μεγέθους Α4 (21Χ29), και δεν μας αφορά. Το 285 είναι η αυτογραφική έκδοση του 85, το δε 286 είναι το τριπλότυπο του 285. Σε διάταξη και περιεχόμενο τα ΤΠΥ 285 & 286 είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχα με τις ΑΠΥ 238 & 239 για τις οποίες μιλήσαμε πιο πάνω, με μοναδική διαφορά ότι τα μεν αναγράφουν «Τιμολόγιο» εκεί όπου οι δε αναγράφουν «Απόδειξη».

14. Η ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΛΤΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
α. Στην εικόνα που ακολουθεί δίνεται ένα παράδειγμα συμπληρωμένης ΑΠΥ (στο έντυπο 238/239). Αν το ποσό ήταν κάτω από 300€ ή ο πελάτης δεν ήταν επιτηδευματίας, τότε δεν θα υπήρχε παρακράτηση. Η ίδια λογική ακολουθείται και στο ΤΠΥ (για το οποίο όμως βλ. και § 6.ε, § 7 & § 8 ανωτέρω).





β. Στην ανωτέρω εικόνα παρατηρούμε την εφαρμογή στην πράξη των όσων έχουμε ήδη πει: Το ποσό τού φόρου που παρακρατείται είναι 20% στη συνολική καθαρή αξία (δηλ. προ ΦΠΑ), και ο ΦΠΑ είναι 23% επίσης στη συνολική καθαρή αξία (δηλ. δεν επηρεάζεται από το γεγονός ότι κρατήθηκε φόρος 20%). Τον ΦΠΑ που εισέπραξε ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας θα τον δηλώσει στην περιοδική τού αντίστοιχου τριμήνου και θα τον αποδώσει (δεν είναι έσοδό του), ενώ για τον φόρο που του παρακράτησαν οι πελάτες του θα λάβει στην αρχή τής επόμενης χρήσης σχετική συνολική βεβαίωση (ανά πελάτη). Επίσης προσέξτε την επισήμανση στο τετραγωνίδιο «Επί πιστώσει», και την αναγραφή επικουρικών στοιχείων που αίρουν τυχόν ενστάσεις τού ελέγχου περί εικονικότητας (αναφορά συγκεκριμένου work order, ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού που έχει δηλωθεί στη ΔΟΥ κλπ).
γ. Όταν έχουμε συναλλαγή με πελάτη στο εξωτερικό, τότε επιτρέπεται να συμπληρώσουμε το σχετικό δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσίας σε ξένη γλώσσα (Άρθρο 2 § 6 ΚΒΣ: «Τα στοιχεία που εκδίδονται για συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό επιτρέπεται να διατυπώνονται σε ξένη γλώσσα και να αναγράφεται σ’ αυτά το ξένο νόμισμα στο οποίο γίνεται η συναλλαγή»). Στους πελάτες εξωτερικού έχουμε ήδη αναφέρει ότι δεν υπάρχει ποτέ παρακράτηση φόρου σε ΑΠΥ και ΤΠΥ (1068379/1 0383/Β0012/24.6.1996). Επίσης ο Κώδικας ΦΠΑ προβλέπει τις περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες δεν επιβάλλεται ΦΠΑ σε συναλλαγές με το εξωτερικό, αλλά οι συγκεκριμένες διατάξεις θα αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο άλλου σημειώματος (μέχρι τότε, όμως, εσείς μπορείτε να συμβουλεύεστε το νήμα για τους Πελάτες εξωτερικού).
δ. Όταν η υπηρεσία παρασχέθηκε χωρίς αμοιβή, τότε αναγράφεται καθαρά η ένδειξη «Δωρεάν» στο εκδιδόμενο δελτίο (Άρθρο 13 § 2 ΚΒΣ).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2011)

*Απαντήσεις σε συχνά ερωτήματα σχετικά με τα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών*

15. ΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ;
Όταν το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών έχει εκδοθεί μηχανογραφικά, τότε σε περίπτωση σφάλματος κατά τη συμπλήρωσή του εκδίδεται αμέσως το αντίστοιχο ειδικό ακυρωτικό στοιχείο (εννοείται ότι το εσφαλμένο δελτίο δεν χρησιμοποιείται), και κατόπιν εκδίδεται το ορθό στοιχείο. Σε χειρογραφική έκδοση όταν υπάρξει λάθος αναγραφή δεδομένων επί οποιουδήποτε φορολογικού στοιχείου, τότε γίνεται εμφανής διαγράμμιση των λανθασμένων στοιχείων και αναγραφή των σωστών (με την προϋπόθεση ότι η διόρθωση αυτή γίνεται σε όλα τα αντίτυπα του στοιχείου)· «εμφανής διαγράμμιση» σημαίνει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ μπλάνκο ή μαρκαδόρο ούτε μουντζουρώνουμε το σημείο με το λάθος σε βαθμό που να μην φαίνεται τίποτα — απλώς τραβούμε μια γραμμή από πάνω απ' τα εσφαλμένα δεδομένα (έτσι: 236,44€), και γράφουμε δίπλα τα σωστά. Τα ανωτέρω προκύπτουν από τα Άρθρα 12 § 13, 18 § 1 και 23 § 2.ε ΚΒΣ καθώς και από την Ερμ.Εγκ. 3/1992 του ΚΒΣ (παρ. 23.2.5.).

16. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΟΒΩ ΠΙΣΤΩΤΙΚΟ ΤΙΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ;
α. Βεβαίως — αλλά όχι με την ίδια ευκολία που κόβεται ένα πιστωτικό τιμολόγιο πώλησης, διότι υφίστανται περιορισμοί. Συγκεκριμένα, ο ΚΒΣ προβλέπει ότι το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών (ΑΠΥ ή ΤΠΥ) εκδίδεται (βλ. § 10 ανωτέρω) μόνον κατά τον χρόνο ολοκλήρωσης της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας ή (όταν η παροχή υπηρεσίας διαρκεί) κατά τον χρόνο που καθίσταται απαιτητό μέρος της αμοιβής για συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία που ήδη παρασχέθηκε ή (όταν η παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία είναι βεβαία και εκκαθαρισμένη) σε χρόνο προγενέστερο της ολοκλήρωσής της — αλλά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (πλην Δημοσίου και ΝΠΔΔ· βλ. § 10.β ανωτέρω) εντός της ίδιας διαχειριστικής περιόδου μέσα στην οποία παρασχέθηκε η εν λόγω υπηρεσία. Επομένως πιστωτικό δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών μπορεί να εκδοθεί μόνον όταν το λανθασμένο δεδομένο που αναγράφτηκε στο εκδοθέν στοιχείο αφορά τον τρόπο χρέωσης (και αυτό να τεκμαίρεται από τα πραγματικά περιστατικά — π.χ. η εντολή ανέφερε 0,11€/λέξη και ο μεταφραστής χρέωσε από παραδρομή 0,12€/λέξη ή παρέδωσε 8000 λέξεις και χρέωσε 9000), και επ' ουδενί λόγω υπαναχώρησης του πελάτη από την αρχική συμφωνία ή άλλης διαφοράς του με τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία (βλ. ωστόσο και ΠΟΛ.1022/2004, 1091339/735/23.3.2007, 1034883/226/0015/9.10.2007 και 1031727/151/0015/17.6.2009).
β. Παράδειγμα: Μεταφραστής παραδίδει μια μεγάλη μετάφραση και κόβει την αντίστοιχη ΑΠΥ καθαρής αξίας 2400€· ο ΦΠΑ είναι 552€, η παρακράτηση 480€ και το τελικό πληρωτέο ανέρχεται σε 2472€. Είναι υποχρεωμένος να έχει εκδώσει την ΑΠΥ αυτήν με την παράδοση (πράγμα το οποίο και πράττει), δηλώνει και αποδίδει κανονικά τον ΦΠΑ των 552€, αλλά ο πελάτης εξαφανίζεται χωρίς να του δώσει ούτε σέντσι — και δεν του αποστέλλει ούτε καν τη βεβαίωση για το ποσό τού φόρου που παρακρατήθηκε. Πέρα λοιπόν από τον ΦΠΑ που τον πλήρωσε κερατιάτικα, ο μεταφραστής αυτός έχει και το πρόβλημα πως εμφανίζει εισόδημα για το οποίο θα φορολογηθεί αλλά δεν το έχει εισπράξει, και ενδέχεται ακόμη (είναι πολύ πιθανό) να μην γίνει αποδεκτή η δήλωσή του ως προς το μέρος τού παρακρατηθέντος φόρου χωρίς τη βεβαίωση του άλλου επιτηδευματία. Οπότε σκέφτεται να κόψει πιστωτικό τιμολόγιο για το εν λόγω ποσό — υποθέτει πως έτσι καθαρίζει διότι αφενός μεν θα πιστωθεί τον ΦΠΑ, αφετέρου δε δεν θα μετρήσει η αξία των υπηρεσιών αυτών στο εισόδημά του. Ωστόσο, δεν επιτρέπεται να εκδώσει στην περίπτωση αυτή πιστωτικό στοιχείο, διότι την υπηρεσία στην πραγματικότητα την παρέσχε.

17. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΛΗΘΕΥΩ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΜΒΑΛΛΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ;
α. Συχνά ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν γνωρίζει εάν τα στοιχεία τα οποία του εμφανίζει κάποιος που αγοράζει τις υπηρεσίες του είναι πραγματικά ή εικονικά. Αυτό είναι ακόμη δυσκολότερο όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι στο εξωτερικό — πράγμα σύνηθες για τους μεταφραστές. Ωστόσο κάθε επιτηδευματίας οφείλει να γνωρίζει ότι (Άρθρο 18 § 9 ΚΒΣ και ΠΟΛ.1206/1996) το βάρος της απόδειξης της συναλλαγής το φέρουν και οι δύο αντισυμβαλλόμενοι, δηλαδή τόσο ο εκδότης όσο και ο λήπτης τού φορολογικού στοιχείου. Για τον λόγο αυτόν παρέχεται η δυνατότητα στους συμβαλλομένους να επιβεβαιώνουν εκατέρωθεν τα αναγκαία στοιχεία (ονοματεπώνυμο, επωνυμία, διεύθυνση, ΑΦΜ κλπ) από τη δήλωση έναρξης εργασιών (προκειμένου για ημεδαπό) ή άλλα πρόσφορα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, επιφυλασσομένων των διατάξεων περί απορρήτου.
β. Διευκρινίζεται ότι στο Άρθρο 18 ΚΒΣ γίνεται ενδεικτική αναφορά ορισμένων στοιχείων που δικαιούται να επιβεβαιώνει άμεσα ο συναλλασσόμενος προς διασφάλιση της νομιμότητας της συναλλαγής. Επιπλέον, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών) είναι δυνατή η συνδρομή των φορολογικών υπηρεσιών (ΔΟΥ, Δ/νση ΦΠΑ) για την επαλήθευση του αριθμού μητρώου ΦΠΑ (ΑΦΜ/ΦΠΑ) του αντισυμβαλλομένου. Συγχρόνως, οι αντισυμβαλλόμενοι υποχρεούνται να παρέχουν εκατέρωθεν τα ζητούμενα στοιχεία, ούτως ώστε να διασφαλίζεται και να αποδεικνύεται η νόμιμη (πραγματική) άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας. Οι διατάξεις αυτές στοχεύουν στη διασφάλιση των συναλλαγών και τον περιορισμό της έκδοσης πλαστών ή εικονικών στοιχείων κυρίως ως προς το πρόσωπο των αντισυμβαλλομένων. Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Άρθρου 85 του Ν.2238/1994, κάθε στοιχείο του φακέλου που έχει σχέση με τη φορολογία ή άπτεται αυτής (π.χ. φορολογικές δηλώσεις, δήλωση έναρξης, μεταβολής ή διακοπής εργασιών κλπ) είναι απόρρητο και δεν επιτρέπεται η γνωστοποίησή του σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον, εκτός από τον φορολογούμενο τον οποίον αυτό αφορά. Εντούτοις κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται μεταξύ άλλων η γνωστοποίηση του ΑΦΜ, του αντικειμένου των εργασιών και της επαγγελματικής διεύθυνσης (έδρας) επιτηδευματιών, προς άλλον αιτούντα επιτηδευματία, χωρίς να απαιτείται η απόδειξη ύπαρξης έννομου συμφέροντος.
γ. Παράδειγμα: Υποτιτλιστής εκδίδει ΑΠΥ με βάση στοιχεία που του παρέσχε η αντισυμβαλλόμενη εταιρεία. Η εν λόγω οντότητα όμως είναι ανύπαρκτη και συστηματικά δέχεται εικονικά δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών, για τα οποία όμως δεν αποδίδει τον αναφερόμενο ως παρακρατηθένα φόρο. Η φορολογική ελεγκτική υπηρεσία εστιάζει, με βάση την 1113156/19/0015/21.11.2007 και τις πάγιες προτεραιότητες της Διοίκησης για την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, σε όσους εμφανίζονται να είχαν συναλλαγές με την εν λόγω εταιρεία, και συνεπακόλουθα διενεργεί έλεγχο στον υπόψη υποτιτλιστή. Επειδή αποδεικνύεται εικονικότητα ως προς το πρόσωπο του αντισυμβαλλομένου, ο υποτιτλιστής μας έχει πρόβλημα (δηλ. αντιμετωπίζεται ως εκδότης εικονικού στοιχείου) διότι δεν άσκησε τη δέουσα, και από τον Νόμο επιβαλλόμενη, επιμέλεια για τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας του λήπτη τού φορολογικού στοιχείου που εξέδωσε.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2011)

*Περισσότερες απαντήσεις σε συχνά ερωτήματα σχετικά με τα δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών*

18. ΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ;
α. Επειδή στην § 14 ανωτέρω το υπόδειγμα συμπλήρωσης είναι σε έντυπο 238/239 μεγάλης διάστασης (19Χ20), μου ζητήθηκε να δώσω και αντίστοιχο υπόδειγμα σε έντυπο μικρής διάστασης (10Χ19). Εδώ λοιπόν βλέπετε πώς συμπληρώνουμε το έντυπο 240/241 (που έχει πρόβλεψη για πίνακα περιγραφής & ΦΠΑ):





β. Μπορείτε να κάνετε την αντιπαραβολή ανάμεσα στα δύο υποδείγματα, για να δείτε τις ομοιότητές τους. Ωστόσο επειδή οι μικρών διαστάσεων ΑΠΥ δεν έχουν πρόβλεψη για επί πιστώσει πληρωμή, αυτό που θα κάνετε είναι πρώτον να διαγράψετε το προεκτυπωμένο ΕΛΑΒΕ ή ΕΛΑΒΑ και να προσθέστε τη λέξη ΕΚΔΟΤΗΣ, και δεύτερον να προμηθευτείτε μια σφραγίδα έτοιμων τίτλων όπως π.χ. η Trodat Printy 4822 και να πατήσετε ευδιάκριτα ένα-δυο ΕΠΙ ΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙ πάνω στην απόδειξη.

19. ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ;
α. Κατ' αρχάς να διευκρινίσουμε ότι εδώ δεν ασχολούμαστε με το να μην κοπεί (συμπληρωθεί) σωστά το δελτίο παροχής υπηρεσιών, αλλά με το να μην εκδοθεί το προσήκον (κατά ΚΒΣ) στοιχείο για τις παρασχεθείσες υπηρεσίες — όπως είναι λ.χ. το να εκδώσουμε ΤΠΥ εκεί που έπρεπε να εκδώσουμε ΑΠΥ ή το αντίστροφο. Στην κατηγορία έκδοσης μη προσήκοντος στοιχείου περιλαμβάνεται, σύμφωνα με την ΠΟΛ.1058/1998, και η έκδοση Τιμολογίου Πώλησης αντί για ΤΠΥ κλπ. (Εάν εκδόθηκε μεν το ορθό στοιχείο αλλά δεν συμπληρώθηκε σωστά, τότε βλ. § 15 ανωτέρω για το πώς γίνονται οι απαιτούμενες διορθώσεις. Εάν εκδόθηκε μεν το ορθό στοιχείο αλλά από παραδρομή δεν περάστηκε κάποια έκπτωση ή τιμολογήθηκε μεγαλύτερο ποσό, τότε βλ. § 16 ανωτέρω για το πότε και πώς εκδίδεται πιστωτικό στοιχείο.) Επειδή δε το παρόν σημείωμα αφορά κυρίως ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που παρέχουν αμιγώς υπηρεσίες και πιο συγκεκριμένα συναφείς με τη μετάφραση, δεν θα ασχοληθούμε με περιπτώσεις που περιλαμβάνουν και διακίνηση αγαθών ή με δραστηριότητες για τις οποίες ο ΚΒΣ προβλέπει την τήρηση πρόσθετων βιβλίων (ωστόσο αν υπάρξει σχετική ζήτηση θα το καλύψουμε κι αυτό).
β. Τι ισχύει για τον εκδότη μη προσήκοντος κατά ΚΒΣ στοιχείου: Η έκδοση μη προσήκοντος στοιχείου αποτελεί παράβαση του ΚΒΣ για την οποία, κατ' εξαίρεση, δεν επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο (Άρθρο 5 § 5.γ ΚΒΣ), εφόσον το εκδοθέν στοιχείο περιλαμβάνει τουλάχιστον τα δεδομένα του προβλεπόμενου από τον ΚΒΣ στοιχείου για τη συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή, έχει εκδοθεί στον οριζόμενο γι’ αυτό χρόνο, φέρει θεώρηση στην περίπτωση που απαιτείται, και τέλος αφορά συγκεκριμένη συναλλαγή (δεν παίρνει δηλαδή φόρα ο επιτηδευματίας και κόβει τα μη προσήκοντα στοιχεία κατά εκατοντάδες).
γ. Τι ισχύει για τον λήπτη μη προσήκοντος κατά ΚΒΣ στοιχείου: Δεν προβλέπεται από τις διατάξεις τού ΚΒΣ υποχρέωση του λήπτη να προβεί σε συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια όταν λάβει ακριβές στοιχείο το οποίο απεικονίζει την πραγματοποιηθείσα επαγγελματική συναλλαγή, αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν το προσήκον (π.χ. ΤΠΥ αντί ΑΠΥ, τιμολόγιο πώλησης αντί ΤΠΥ κλπ). Επίσης, δεν προβλέπονται κυρώσεις σε βάρος των επιτηδευματιών που έλαβαν ακριβή φορολογικά στοιχεία στα οποία απεικονίζεται η επαγγελματική συναλλαγή, έστω κι αν αυτά δεν ήταν τα προσήκοντα κατά τις διατάξεις τού ΚΒΣ, με την προϋπόθεση όμως ότι καταχωρήθηκαν κανονικά στα τηρούμενα από αυτούς βιβλία.
δ. Άλλες περιπτώσεις παραβάσεων του ΚΒΣ για τις οποίες δεν επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο είναι, ενδεικτικά: (α) η έκδοση φορολογικού στοιχείου χωρίς την τήρηση ενιαίας αρίθμησης ή με επανάληψη αυτής, (β) η έκδοση αθεώρητων φορολογικών στοιχείων, αντί θεωρημένων, εφόσον στις άνω περιπτώσεις έχουν εκδοθεί από παραδρομή και έχουν καταχωρηθεί στα βιβλία εμπρόθεσμα και δηλώθηκε εγγράφως από τον υπόχρεο στον προϊστάμενο της αρμόδιας ΔΟΥ η παράλειψη αυτή, πριν από τη διαπίστωσή της από οποιονδήποτε φορολογικό έλεγχο, (γ) η μη φύλαξη από τον κατά περίπτωση υπόχρεο των επιπλέον προαιρετικώς εκδοθέντων αντιτύπων τού στοιχείου, (δ) παρατυπίες ή παραλείψεις που αποτελούν τυπικές παραβάσεις που δεν καταγράφονται σε αυτές που επηρεάζουν το κύρος των βιβλίων και στοιχείων ως ανακριβών ή δεν καθιστούν εξαιρετικά δυσχερείς τις ελεγκτικές επαληθεύσεις, εφόσον οφείλονται σε παραδρομή ή συγγνωστή πλάνη, εκτός εάν προηγουμένως έχει γίνει αποδεδειγμένα υπόδειξη από οποιονδήποτε φορολογικό έλεγχο ή φορολογική αρχή για την ορθή εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του ΚΒΣ (Άρθρο 5 § 5 ΚΒΣ).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2013)

ΠΟΛ.1004/4.1.2013
Αλλαγές στην έκδοση παραστατικών παροχής υπηρεσιών


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

*Πώς να ελέγχετε το ΑΦΜ και τα βασικά στοιχεία των επαγγελματιών*



Zazula said:


> 17. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΛΗΘΕΥΩ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΥΜΒΑΛΛΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ;
> α. Συχνά ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας δεν γνωρίζει εάν τα στοιχεία τα οποία του εμφανίζει κάποιος που αγοράζει τις υπηρεσίες του είναι πραγματικά ή εικονικά. Αυτό είναι ακόμη δυσκολότερο όταν ο λήπτης των υπηρεσιών είναι στο εξωτερικό — πράγμα σύνηθες για τους μεταφραστές. Ωστόσο κάθε επιτηδευματίας οφείλει να γνωρίζει ότι (Άρθρο 18 § 9 ΚΒΣ και ΠΟΛ.1206/1996) το βάρος της απόδειξης της συναλλαγής το φέρουν και οι δύο αντισυμβαλλόμενοι, δηλαδή τόσο ο εκδότης όσο και ο λήπτης τού φορολογικού στοιχείου. Για τον λόγο αυτόν παρέχεται η δυνατότητα στους συμβαλλομένους να επιβεβαιώνουν εκατέρωθεν τα αναγκαία στοιχεία (ονοματεπώνυμο, επωνυμία, διεύθυνση, ΑΦΜ κλπ) από τη δήλωση έναρξης εργασιών (προκειμένου για ημεδαπό) ή άλλα πρόσφορα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, επιφυλασσομένων των διατάξεων περί απορρήτου.
> β. Διευκρινίζεται ότι στο Άρθρο 18 ΚΒΣ γίνεται ενδεικτική αναφορά ορισμένων στοιχείων που δικαιούται να επιβεβαιώνει άμεσα ο συναλλασσόμενος προς διασφάλιση της νομιμότητας της συναλλαγής. Επιπλέον, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. ενδοκοινοτικών συναλλαγών) είναι δυνατή η συνδρομή των φορολογικών υπηρεσιών (ΔΟΥ, Δ/νση ΦΠΑ) για την επαλήθευση του αριθμού μητρώου ΦΠΑ (ΑΦΜ/ΦΠΑ) του αντισυμβαλλομένου. Συγχρόνως, οι αντισυμβαλλόμενοι υποχρεούνται να παρέχουν εκατέρωθεν τα ζητούμενα στοιχεία, ούτως ώστε να διασφαλίζεται και να αποδεικνύεται η νόμιμη (πραγματική) άσκηση επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας. Οι διατάξεις αυτές στοχεύουν στη διασφάλιση των συναλλαγών και τον περιορισμό της έκδοσης πλαστών ή εικονικών στοιχείων κυρίως ως προς το πρόσωπο των αντισυμβαλλομένων. Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Άρθρου 85 του Ν.2238/1994, κάθε στοιχείο του φακέλου που έχει σχέση με τη φορολογία ή άπτεται αυτής (π.χ. φορολογικές δηλώσεις, δήλωση έναρξης, μεταβολής ή διακοπής εργασιών κλπ) είναι απόρρητο και δεν επιτρέπεται η γνωστοποίησή του σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον, εκτός από τον φορολογούμενο τον οποίον αυτό αφορά. Εντούτοις κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται μεταξύ άλλων η γνωστοποίηση του ΑΦΜ, του αντικειμένου των εργασιών και της επαγγελματικής διεύθυνσης (έδρας) επιτηδευματιών, προς άλλον αιτούντα επιτηδευματία, χωρίς να απαιτείται η απόδειξη ύπαρξης έννομου συμφέροντος.
> γ. Παράδειγμα: Υποτιτλιστής εκδίδει ΑΠΥ με βάση στοιχεία που του παρέσχε η αντισυμβαλλόμενη εταιρεία. Η εν λόγω οντότητα όμως είναι ανύπαρκτη και συστηματικά δέχεται εικονικά δελτία παροχής υπηρεσιών, για τα οποία όμως δεν αποδίδει τον αναφερόμενο ως παρακρατηθένα φόρο. Η φορολογική ελεγκτική υπηρεσία εστιάζει, με βάση την 1113156/19/0015/21.11.2007 και τις πάγιες προτεραιότητες της Διοίκησης για την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής, σε όσους εμφανίζονται να είχαν συναλλαγές με την εν λόγω εταιρεία, και συνεπακόλουθα διενεργεί έλεγχο στον υπόψη υποτιτλιστή. Επειδή αποδεικνύεται εικονικότητα ως προς το πρόσωπο του αντισυμβαλλομένου, ο υποτιτλιστής μας έχει πρόβλημα (δηλ. αντιμετωπίζεται ως εκδότης εικονικού στοιχείου) διότι δεν άσκησε τη δέουσα, και από τον Νόμο επιβαλλόμενη, επιμέλεια για τον έλεγχο της ταυτότητας του λήπτη τού φορολογικού στοιχείου που εξέδωσε.


Πώς να ελέγχετε το ΑΦΜ και τα βασικά στοιχεία των επαγγελματιών (είτε είναι φυσικά είτε νομικά πρόσωπα ή οντότητες): Προκειμένου να διασφαλίζετε πως τα παραστατικά που λαμβάνετε έχουν εκδοθεί από πρόσωπα που δικαιούνται να τα εκδώσουν (κι άρα δεν είναι πλαστά), η ΓΓΠΣ επανενεργοποίησε τη διαδικτυακή υπηρεσία «Βασικά στοιχεία για νομικά πρόσωπα, νομικές οντότητες και φυσικά πρόσωπα, με εισόδημα από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα».
*http://www.gsis.gr/gsis/info/gsis_site/News/news_0095.html*

Την βρίσκετε εδώ: *https://www1.gsis.gr/webtax/wspublicreg* Μπορείτε να κάνετε μέχρι 1000 ελέγχους μηνιαίως ως φυσικό πρόσωπο, και μέχρι 10.000 ως νομικό (τουλάχιστον τόσους δίνει σε ΕΠΕ).

Το μόνο που χρειάζεται για τον έλεγχο είναι το να βάλετε το ΑΦΜ, και η εφαρμογή σάς επιστρέφει τα εξής στοιχεία:I. Αριθμός Φορολογικού μητρώου (ΑΦΜ)
II. Ονοματεπώνυμο, Πατρώνυμο / Επωνυμία μη φυσικού προσώπου
III. Κωδικός αρμόδιας Δ.Ο.Υ.
IV. Ονομασία αρμόδιας Δ.Ο.Υ.
V. Διακριτικός Τίτλος
VI. Ενεργός / Απενεργοποιημένος ΑΦΜ (Περιγραφή)
VII. Φυσικό / μη Φυσικό Πρόσωπο (Περιγραφή)
VIII. Με επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα/ Με επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα στο παρελθόν
IX. Δ/νση Έδρας κ ΤΚ
X. Κύρια δραστηριότητα και δευτερεύουσες δραστηριότητες (ΚΑΔ, Περιγραφή, Είδος Δραστηριότητας, Περιγραφή Είδους Δραστηριότητας)
XI. Ημερομηνία Έναρξης
XII. Ημερομηνία Διακοπής​


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2014)

Έλεγχος ΑΦΜ με απλή διαδικασία: http://www.vrisko.gr/afm-etairies


----------

